# 1st Steelhead on my FlyRod!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Went Flyfishing this morning and got my 1st 2 Steelhead on my Flyrod! What a Blast! Caught a Walleye Too! All fish were released to be caught again another day!

Nice 12lb Male!









7lb Hen!









A nice Walleye that was promptly released after hook removal.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Very nice report and pics!

Jason


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Great job Don. That male must have been a blast! He has got some shoulders on him!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

That was one heck of a fight! About 15 minutes. He took me downstream and then I guided him back upstream to where I hooked him...he ran again and then I finally beached him and tailed him....AWESOME! Got them on my egg flies that I tied myself...Too Cool


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Nice job Don!

There ya go with that reel again  Let me guess, you were washing the sand out from the previous pic?

I can't even imagine the excitement of a steelhead on a fly rod, but its on my list of things to do!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Congrats.
Are you heading back up this weekend?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hey Don! 

Congratulations, ya beat me to it...... dang it, still haven't gotten one on the fly, hoping to put the cabosh on that this weekend. Beautiful lookin fish ya got there Don. Going up to Oscoda this weekend, taking gear for fly fishing, tighlining, and casting, where you going?

Steve


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Guys...Yes Ralf I am pretty sure I am heading up as long as I am off...I will know for sure Thursday if I am off...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Brian S...I get so excited I just grab the fish and drop the reel... 

MSUICEMAN...The Outing in Luddington...You should joing us!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Fly Geek!  

Mike


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice fish...congrads on the first one, you are close to being the Steelhead King


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

There's just something about catching steel on a fly rod, especially on a fly you tied yourself!

Way to go Don and thanks for the pictures!



nymph


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

NICE fish Don!!!! GET THE REEL OUT OF THE WATER!! I dont suppose you might be so kind as to clue us in to what general area you caught those fellers in?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

You mean you didn't keep the hen? You knew I needed some eggs. If I can get myself up, I might head out tomarrow before school. 

Nice Job Don


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

SHEESH........NORTHERN! 



After you dry that reel off turn it around so the crank operates from the left hand! Are you left handed or something? Nice fish! Disregard my remarks, I"m just jealous!



Toddfather


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Good God young man!! You've got me kicking myselfe in the a$$!! If that's where I think it was, I was supposed tofish there this afternoon. My buddy Troutbum64 fished there this morning/early afternoon and told me there was nothing going on, so we decided not to go on his good advise. 

I've got to stop hanging out with that guy! NICE fish!! Helluva' day, huh? Congrat's!! Great job!! Wanna' be my new best friend?!?!  (just kiddin Troutbum you @#$#@#@in' #&&%+%[email protected]**suckin' %*?&^+++%$#[email protected]&er)

Al


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nice Don, 
I need to do that.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Way to go N.O., a nice day on the water. Your going to be hard to stop now.


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Nice job don nothing like a steelie on a fly rod


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Toddfather...I am right handed most of the time...but I have to reel with my right hand...Just feels right...and see, it works too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Don, 

Great catch! 2 sweet steel and an eye. Can't beat it with a stick.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Northern! O: 

You keep on doing exactly whatever it is that you currently do! Don't listen to no crap from me! Nothing succeeds like success! You hooked up and I didn't! End of story. Great fish, The reel thing just hit me as odd. I have an 18 lb brown trout hanging on a wall that was caught with a hand line fishing for walleye on the St Clair River. It goes to show you, it doesn't matter how you do it! 



Toddfather


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Nothing like the first time you catch a nice Steelhead on a fly rod and with your own fly... almost as good as your first.. nahh.

Then you practice catch and release! You the man.

This week I have found that Steelhead are liking flies over anything else.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey, your wearing a different Hat


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Nice fish if you need a net man give me a holar, always willing to help.


----------



## troutbum64 (Mar 8, 2003)

Northern,
Nice job, very nice looking fish. Looks like riverbends area. I was up at the dam and there where two guys catching fish in one hole and that was it. Was a nice day on the old clinton. Would have responded sooner but I'm having log-in issues on my own tube. I can log-in at other peoples but not mine. Technically challenged....LOL :>)


----------



## Spoon3234 (Jun 26, 2002)

Those are some beauties! They're almost as long as that creek is wide it looks like! Nice!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Wow. Nice pic's too. What weight rod did you use, did the reel have a drag?


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Congrats N-O !!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks again for all the good compliments on the pics...My reel is an 8Wt Bass Pro Shop Gold Cup, I think, and has a real good drag on it...Runs around $150...Definately worth the money!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Oh yea, the rod is an 8wt Shakespeare Pluger I believe, about $40 at Gander Mountain...has held up to salmon for 2 years and now Steelhead...


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

thats allright about the reels in the water... i got the same habit...all steelies give you that rush that makes you forget everything else. sh*t you catch more steelies then anyone on the site...anywhere you go the fish follow! keep it up don and thanks for the tips 

tight lines and chrome bullets man!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I wouldn't say I catch more Steelies than anyone on this site...but thanks for the compliment! I just been lucky during a bad year is all


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

N-O Well done! Thanks for sharing the pix too!


----------

